# Your favorite foods??



## Merkaba (Apr 17, 2008)

I'm sure this has been done before but I wanted to ask around.  Whats your favorite foods? 

Lets say for off season, sweets(if youre into them) and clean food for say contest time.  It would help give me an idea as I'm preparing for a show.

I love hot dogs, pizza hut and pizza in general.  I really like fresh fried salmon patties.  Krispi Kreme doughnuts are to die for.  

Clean....well.....someone else go.


----------



## tomuchgear (Apr 17, 2008)

i love the steam fresh freezer bags. i eat alot of chicken, cooked so many diffrent ways through out the winter months. in the summer if i can grill it then i eat it.  for lean meats i eat ground lamb, and turkey. as for junk food pizza twice a month, and i may slip up with a piece of my wifes home made cheesecake.


----------



## danzik17 (Apr 17, 2008)

Oats and sugar free syrup.

Eggs.

Steak.

Steamed chicken with baby corn, rice, jalapeno peppers, onion.

Yea I basically just listed out my entire diet.


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 17, 2008)

chicken
steak
PB
broccoli
oats
eggs
avocados
brown rice
spinach
grapefruit


----------



## Built (Apr 17, 2008)

Avocados.

Curry made with coconut milk.

OMG rice pudding made with coconut milk!

Lindt dark chocolate. 

I don't really distinguish between "clean" and "dirty" with food - but I don't really like a lot of shitty stuff. That being said, a really good donut has been known to turn my head. Not a fan of Krispy Kreme though - they're like sweet greasy air. Gimme my Timmy Ho's any day of the week!

I have a couple of recipe threads on my blog.
This one, for what I consider "normal" food - ie stuff that I eat year round: Got Built? ? Recipes
And this one, for foods with no possible redeeming qualities: Got Built? ? Recipes for cheat days


----------



## tomuchgear (Apr 17, 2008)

i second the peanut butter notion. i like peanut butter as a quick snack randomly.


----------



## vader (Apr 17, 2008)

Bacon and all things with bacon.
bacon is a weakness for me


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 17, 2008)

tomuchgear said:


> i second the peanut butter notion. i like peanut butter as a quick snack randomly.



i'll have PB for a snack sometimes too , but i ALWAYS have it with my cottage cheese before bed.


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 17, 2008)

Built said:


> Curry made with *coconut milk*.
> 
> OMG rice pudding made with *coconut milk*!



i've got a recipe for cauliflower curry soup with coconut milk.  it's soooo good.


----------



## tomuchgear (Apr 17, 2008)

i used to love cottage cheese but cant eat it anymore i am lactose intolarant. i had a immunity to it then i got sick for a while didnt take in any dairy now i am boned all over again. great quick snack to vanilla soy milk with peanut butter sandwich.


----------



## Merkaba (Apr 17, 2008)

Yea I was gonna say bacon but I figured that was a male standard, according to most magazines...  It is the Candy bar of meats.  
And yea I always say if you can grill it I'll eat it.  I'd eat a shoe if there is charcoal involved.


----------



## tomuchgear (Apr 17, 2008)

Merkaba said:


> Yea I was gonna say bacon but I figured that was a male standard, according to most magazines...  It is the Candy bar of meats.
> And yea I always say if you can grill it I'll eat it.  I'd eat a shoe if there is charcoal involved.



nice the only time i like bacon is if i grill a fillet thats wrapped in bacon. mostly i grill ribs and various kinds of roast then eat those over the next few days. after its gone the cycle starts all over again with making the neighborhood smell like charcoal.


----------



## fufu (Apr 17, 2008)

junk food - 
buffalo chicken pizza with probably 8 ounces of blue cheese on the side
tomato soup w/ croutons & loads of parmesan cheese
pork lo mein 
bacon double cheese burgs, cheese fries, chili cheese dogs, bacon cheese dogs
buffalo wings

clean - 
mashed avocado w/ special ingredients
PWO shake of chocolate whey, milk, oats and frozen banana pieces
greek yogurt w/ splenda and pecans
green apples
mushrooms


----------



## fufu (Apr 17, 2008)

oh yeah and all kinds of cheese

thank the higher forces im posting in this thread on a cheat day.


----------



## KentDog (Apr 17, 2008)

I am a big fan of fruits... watermelon, peaches, grapes, grapefruit, oranges.

I like horderves and restaurant appetizers.. basically plate food. In addition, can't ever go wrong with club sandwiches, boneless buffalo wings, steak, all kinds of different chicken dishes.. I love chips and dips (I really like trying exotic dips.. this includes with fruits, chips, pretzels, etc.).


----------



## jut (Apr 18, 2008)

clean food - ahi poke
cheat food - Grandma's Pot Roast


----------



## joesmooth20 (Apr 19, 2008)

Clean food: grilled blackened chicken breast, 93/7 hamburgers on the grill. wholewheat french bread ff butter and garlic.

junk food: beer batter cheese curds (grew up in MN), cuban steak sandwich, carolina pulled pork, general tso's chicken and white rice.


----------



## KentDog (Apr 19, 2008)

I could go for a Papa John's pizza right now.


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 19, 2008)

KentDog said:


> I could go for a Papa John's pizza right now.



hell yes... no wait.. bad BAD BAD!!


----------



## FitnessRubber (Apr 20, 2008)

anything in red curry


----------



## tomuchgear (Apr 21, 2008)

as of this weekend california pizza kitchen frozen pizza. low in calories plenty of protien. awesome freaking taste.


----------



## x superman (Apr 21, 2008)

Stake, chicken, tomatoes, cucumbers, almost all kind of seafood, broccoli, oranges, red grapes, and my favorite is any kind of pasta but since I have to lose a couple of pounds I'm avoiding pastas lately. I like a homemade bread too but not eating it at all for more than two years.


----------



## natural^ (Apr 21, 2008)

im a picky eater and used to eat the most UNHEALTHIEST foods(cmon im 17, ya only live once  )
unhealthy - jack in the box :ultimate bacon double cheeseburger with curly fries and a medium coke, ahhhh its practically sex.

healthy-thank god i am a steak, grilled chicken, any meat lover. hate veggies, cept peas and corn. love potatoes (baked or sweet mmm.) hate seafood, cept for calamari.

damn you for whoever made up this thread, im so hungry now.


----------



## Ben (Apr 21, 2008)

Favourite foods would have to be :
Chicken.
Steak
Rice
Peanut butter
fish
potatoes
grapes

As for junk food.
Pizza
Big mac's
And Krispy Kreme doughnuts.. original glaze!


----------



## Bradicallyman (Apr 21, 2008)

Pizza (pep+bacon)
Hooters Nachos + Wings
French Fries
Ice cream
Popcorn

Healthy
Lobster,crab,shrimp, clams, mussels, salmon oysters ect lol
Steak
Chicken/turkey
Watermelon


----------



## silvister (May 14, 2008)

Well, I like all the foods listed. I think Mexican is the best, and I also love Chinese foods. I like anything spicy with lots of flavor. I love fast food, especially McDonald's, but I know it isn't so healthy. Oh, yeah, and I love chicken! Italian food is good, and I love pastas and pizzas.


----------

